# Keyhole Cover Part Number



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

So, I'm looking for the driver's side keyhole cover part number, that been used to replace the lock cylinder in order to increase security on our E46's. I have a MY'02 sedan and need the correct part number. I think it's one of the following (taken from other boards with my guess on application):

51 21 7 002 227 (pre 9/00 coupe)
51 21 8 241 401 (post 9/00 coupe)

51 21 8 216 119 (pre 9/00 sedan)
51 21 8 253 477 (post 9/00 sedan)

Can anyone confirm the above part numbers (expecially the post 9/00 sedan).
Thanks

P.S. got my Bentley Manual in the mail and must say it's one of the best "upgrades" you can get for your car. Very well written with lots of electrical diags and useless, but interesting information.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

For my 01' 330Ci, this was the Drivers side door key hole cover number:

51 21 82 41 401


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

The first ones look right, but as far as I knew the coupes and sedans use the same parts


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

Clem, you must be the admin on every single board. From what I remember on the other boards, the sedan vs. coupe numbers are different.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Anyone got a pic?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

I have one sitting on my desk at home if that helps


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Doug, ..installation at the dealer was estimated at 1.5 hours of labor (~Cough..Bullshiit~Cough) and involves removing the door panel, something I have no desire to do at this moment in my life..so I bagged the idea.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

it does not require removal of the door panel, but in the name of security i won't publicly say what it does involve.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

You could email me if you don't mind..

[email protected]


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Sorry to sound like a dope, but what is a keyhole cover


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Sorry to sound like a dope, but what is a keyhole cover  *


if you look at your driver's side door handle, you'll see a hole where you insert your key. if you look at your passenger-side door handle, it's a smooth cover without keyhole.

car-thieves sometimes pop the door lock through the keyhole, so removing the keyhole prevents that. the downside is that you are then relying solely on your key-remote to unlock your car... or in your case, the gaping hole where your roof should be


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks Ride,

I won't need it as my car is garaged day and nite. As for the hole in my roof, they'd need a saw now.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *...As for the hole in my roof, they'd need a saw now.. *


sweet. i love hardtops.


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

dduk said:


> *Clem, you must be the admin on every single board. From what I remember on the other boards, the sedan vs. coupe numbers are different. *


They are different. I know because i went into my dealer and had the parts guy order the cover for me. that was my first mistake since i should have walked in with the part number myself. he ordered a sedan one by accident and it doesn't fit my coupe. on the cover, the angle of the edge closest to the handle is different.


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

So, can anyone confirm that the sedan p/n's are correct? I think I have them correct, because the sequence of p/n's would make sense to me. Got a price of about $5 from Pacific BMW. But they quoted me like $45 for the split driver's side mirror. Hmmm.


----------



## CaliColin (Jan 10, 2002)

dduk said:


> *But they quoted me like $45 for the split driver's side mirror. Hmmm. *


Any pictures of this mirror?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

CaliColin said:


> *
> 
> Any pictures of this mirror? *


Split Mirror Install

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Split Mirror Install
> 
> -Al *


Once again you forgot to mention this part of your split mirror install


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Once again you forgot to mention this part of your split mirror install
> *


From now on, my mods will be done with my safety suit...












-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> From now on, my mods will be done with my safety suit...
> 
> ...


I was thinking this would be more appropriate... 








anti-bear suit


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I was thinking this would be more appropriate...
> 
> ...


Now I know why my take-out order never arrived, you two are still here yucking it up. I admit that when I went to lunch I was having trouble not laughing about Al's comment--You go now!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I was thinking this would be more appropriate...
> anti-bear suit *


Isn't that from the classified documents at lmco? 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Isn't that from the classified documents at lmco?
> 
> -Al *


Oh shit...yes it is...now I have to kill you...sorry, nothing personal it's just my patriotic duty


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Now I know why my take-out order never arrived, you two are still here yucking it up. I admit that when I went to lunch I was having trouble not laughing about Al's comment--You go now! *


I know...I was laughing like a fool!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Oh shit...yes it is...now I have to kill you...sorry, nothing personal it's just my patriotic duty  *


Before you do can I have Al's cleaning product stash, I'll charter the 747 to fly it all out here.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Before you do can I have Al's cleaning product stash, I'll charter the 747 to fly it all out here. *


A 747 won't be big enough, you'll need one of these


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> A 747 won't be big enough, you'll need one of these
> *


ROTF, it is shaped like Al's head.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> ROTF, it is shaped like Al's head. *


yeah but the cockpit windows should be like this ---- ----


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> yeah but the cockpit windows should be like this ---- ----
> 
> *


Ouch


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Ouch  *


Thank God he has a great sense of humor and knows I am just kidding with him...or else he would come over and Kung Fu my ass!! You know according to alee all asians are born knowing martial arts


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Thank God he has a great sense of humor and knows I am just kidding with him...or else he would come over and Kung Fu my ass!! You know according to alee all asians are born knowing martial arts  *


Yes I am never this politically incorrect but you two bring it out in me.  Who am I to talk, my date tomorrow night is Japanese but can barely speak english. My friends say that is a good thing since she won't realize what a a**hole I am.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Yes I am never this politically incorrect but you two bring it out in me.  Who am I to talk, my date tomorrow night is Japanese but can barely speak english. My friends say that is a good thing since she won't realize what a a**hole I am. *


She already knows you're a lawyer, right? 'nuff said


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> She already knows you're a lawyer, right? 'nuff said  *


That's true, I disclose that up front. Some people still have a positive image of us, or severe brain damage.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> That's true, I disclose that up front. Some people still have a positive image of us, or severe brain damage. *


Those people are called defendants!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *You know according to alee all asians are born knowing martial arts  *


None of us can speak English though!

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> None of us can speak English though!
> 
> -Al *


But you are all really good at math!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Those people are called defendants!  *


Clients Mike, they are clients


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> A 747 won't be big enough, you'll need one of these
> 
> ...


Chris Bangle does aircraft too?

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> Who am I to talk, my date tomorrow night is Japanese but can barely speak english*


Slim pickin out in Hawaii huh? 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Slim pickin out in Hawaii huh?
> 
> -Al *


Is this "The Empire Strikes Back"? Actually she is very pretty, at least in the pictures at the post office. Tonite's is caucasian and speaks English.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Sure you can be an honorary old fart. After all it is 10:00 pm on a Friday night and what are you doing? *


LOL! Once again we said the same thing!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LOL! Once again we said the same thing!! *


It's time for you two to get a room!

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Lying in bed, watching TV, surfing the net, and eating seaweed.
> 
> -Al *


Seaweed, I hope it is nori. Since you are the junior member here I think you should reply to that idiot's post and tell him it was all in good fun, you are not old and because you are Chinese you do not fart and if that fails you will go to his house and Kung Fu him.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Lying in bed, watching TV, surfing the net, and eating seaweed.
> 
> -Al *


Seaweed?? 

Admit it...you're scarfing down a cholesterol bomb cheesesteak!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> It's time for you two to get a room!
> 
> -Al *


My date tonight is anatomically a female, thank you. What this means is Mike is a lawyer in engineer's clothing.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Seaweed, I hope it is nori. Since you are the junior member here I think you should reply to that idiot's post and tell him it was all in good fun, you are not old and because you are Chinese you do not fart and if that fails you will go to his house and Kung Fu him. *


Nori indeed.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=11884#post11884

Done.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Seaweed, I hope it is nori. Since you are the junior member here I think you should reply to that idiot's post and tell him it was all in good fun, you are not old and because you are Chinese you do not fart and if that fails you will go to his house and Kung Fu him. *


Chinese don't fart 

Is that why their heads are disproportionately large for their little bodies??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Seaweed??
> 
> Admit it...you're scarfing down a cholesterol bomb cheesesteak!! *


Much easier to eat seaweed in bed.

I almost got a cheesesteak today. I figured with all that extra walking to and from the train station, I deserved one. Then I got out of work late (2:02 instead of the normal 2:00) and didn't have time.

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Chinese don't fart
> 
> Is that why their heads are disproportionately large for their little bodies??  *


No, it is a waste of effort and they believe it will biodegrade into more energy.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> My date tonight is anatomically a female, thank you. What this means is Mike is a lawyer in engineer's clothing. *


That would explain my sudden urge to chase the ambulance that just went by!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Chinese don't fart
> *


The INS classifies us as low emissions.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Nori indeed.
> 
> ...


Good job, we have a new ally too.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> That would explain my sudden urge to chase the ambulance that just went by!   *


LOL, yes Mike and are you finding yourself long winded and wanting to get the last word in?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> The INS classifies us as low emissions. *


LMAO!!! I am sitting here laughing like a fool again!! My g/f is in the living room on the phone and thinks I am nuts!! She is heading for work soon and stopped over and like a woman got right on the phone!!

BTW...Kung Fu grip!! Too funny!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> My g/f is in the living room on the phone and thinks I am nuts!! *


This is nothing new.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> LOL, yes Mike and are you finding yourself long winded and wanting to get the last word in? *


Well then I have been a lawyer my whole life!!  Wow, does this mean I can work 10 hours and charge it as 45 billable hours??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> This is nothing new.  *


I should have said I am just confirming what she has known since she met me!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Well then I have been a lawyer my whole life!!  Wow, does this mean I can work 10 hours and charge it as 45 billable hours??  *


I have a feeling vexed is charging some poor "client" billable time right now while he's hangin' here. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Well then I have been a lawyer my whole life!!  Wow, does this mean I can work 10 hours and charge it as 45 billable hours??  *


You must have heard the joke about the lawyer who dies and is trying to get into heaven. He is asked how old is he and he tells St. Peter he is 65, and St. Peter tells him, that' s funny according to your time sheets you are 125.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Much easier to eat seaweed in bed.
> 
> ...


Two minutes late?? What...did you stop to have sex there speedy Gonzalez??


----------

